# Weed identification help



## Oldaker201 (Oct 13, 2019)

I've used google lens to try and figure out what this is, it says white clover but wanted to ask here and confirm???


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

I'd say some type of aster or fleabane


----------

